# One blue eye.



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So when I got my pups they both had brown eyes. I've been noticing Belvederes eye change and now he has one blue eye. Is that a fault?? It's beautiful either way. Just wondering.




























It's hard to tell but that eye is a bluish green it's not only a reflection.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's hard to see in the pictures they both look the same to me.. I don't consider it a fault unless you planned on showing then it might be.. Not sure though


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

dylroche1 said:


> It's hard to see in the pictures they both look the same to me.. I don't consider it a fault unless you planned on showing then it might be.. Not sure though


It's hard to get a picture but it is blue. That was my question is it a fault for ABKC. I haven't shown yet so I don't know. I could look it up I just figured somebody might know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I personally think when they say Blue Eyes are to be faulted, they are talking about like Husky blue. Those super bright ice blue eyes.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> I personally think when they say Blue Eyes are to be faulted, they are talking about like Husky blue. Those super bright ice blue eyes.


Ok! He doesn't have bright blue it's just a blue green color but the other one is just a plain brown. It's so weird. The breeder said his sire throws a blue eye every couple of litters.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Now its still a serious fault if eyes aren't the same color.



> Eyes- All colors equally accepted except blue eyes which is a fault and albinism (pinkish to red), which is a disqualification. Lack of pigment around the eyes is undesirable. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart. Visibility of the haw should be minimal.
> Faults: Blue eyes. Overly visible haw.
> Serious Faults: Both eyes not matched in color.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Now its still a serious fault if eyes aren't the same color.


Yep that was my question. The eyes are different colors. It just showed up gradually so I don't think he's going to grow out of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I meant to include that with my first post lol. But I forgotted.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Yeah I meant to include that with my first post lol. But I forgotted.


Well damn! I had high hopes for him and his sister. Poop.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

These pics show a little better what I'm talking about. Again I'm POSITIVE these aren't reflections these are his actual eye. It's not the whole eye just this section. Very weird.



















Is his whole eye gonna change? Or just this section...is this normal?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I like it! But I don't show so I understand why it would stink. And idk the answer lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

His eyes are fine.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I see what you are talking about now! Looks like Parti-eye. Its more common in Wolf Hybrids and Huskies and I'm not sure if it occurs in other breeds besides maybe ones that carry Merle. But its when one eye is a combination of 2 colors.










Who knows though


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Princesspaola21,

I fully understand your disappointment but your pup is so young and there is always a possibility that his eyes are just changing and will both be the same color again. Fingers crossed for you. If all else fails there are always color contact lenses. LOL. Just trying to cheer you up.

Joe


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> I see what you are talking about now! Looks like Parti-eye. Its more common in Wolf Hybrids and Huskies and I'm not sure if it occurs in other breeds besides maybe ones that carry Merle. But its when one eye is a combination of 2 colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea my red merle Aussie has a half yellow and half blue eye but that is acceptable for them and it is linked to Merle bloodlines. I trust my breeder though so I know they aren't carrying merle genes. It's just odd that it popped up on him. It's really noticable too. Unfortunately it's a fault regardless. Blue eyes are a fault and non matching eyes are a serious fault.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The merle thing is what I was thinking. I don't think merle shows on a fawn coat? But a "broken" eye would be an indicator. I'm not sure if that's the kind of trait that shows up at birth or grows in. And I've also never seen a broken or split eye that wasn't ice blue, where this is more like blue-green. Interesting. Bears researching.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

bahamutt99 said:


> The merle thing is what I was thinking. I don't think merle shows on a fawn coat? But a "broken" eye would be an indicator. I'm not sure if that's the kind of trait that shows up at birth or grows in. And I've also never seen a broken or split eye that wasn't ice blue, where this is more like blue-green. Interesting. Bears researching.


Yea it's pretty odd looking. I don't believe it's merle simply because I trust my breeder and there is no merle anywhere in the ped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea it's pretty odd looking. I don't believe it's merle simply because I trust my breeder and there is no merle anywhere in the ped.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. The breeder maybe honest but maybe they don't know fully. I don't know though I'm no genetic expert.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know someone who has a UKC dog and the dog is blue brindle with the green eyes that many blue dogs have but at around 4 months he started getting a brown spot in his eye. Eventually he ended up having about 1/3 of his eye brown from this spot and the other 2/3 is still green. 

It's interesting that is for sure... I thought I saw in one of your fb pics that his eye looked lighter than the other! But I figured maybe i was seeing things!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I know someone who has a UKC dog and the dog is blue brindle with the green eyes that many blue dogs have but at around 4 months he started getting a brown spot in his eye. Eventually he ended up having about 1/3 of his eye brown from this spot and the other 2/3 is still green.
> 
> It's interesting that is for sure... I thought I saw in one of your fb pics that his eye looked lighter than the other! But I figured maybe i was seeing things!


Yea that's how it started. I kept noticing in pictures that one eye didnt look the same but in person it didnt show. I finally held him down and just stared at it and now it gets more prominent every day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I have an update and ill try to get some good pics tomorrow. The blue has spread up the side of his eye and now the other side has a blue spot as well. His vision is just fine. It appears that both of his eyes are going to turn blue. Is it normal to change eye color at this age?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

